# Soil Pipe Cutters?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Was just wondering - what's everyone's ideal tool for cutting cast iron main drains?

I was discussing it with another member here and while I like soil pipe cutters, he prefers a grinder, because of the possibility of cutters crushing the pipe.

I haven't used a grinder before myself on cast(just a sawzall), so I'm not sure how easy they are to use with cast, but I've never really had problems with the soil pipe cutters, so I'm not sure how often it actually does crush pipes, or if it only crushes very rotten ones, buried ones, etc. 

What is everyone elses experiences?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

My experiences are lots of black dust, and better have surrounded area protected as the dust can stain with a grinder(depends if using diamond blade or abrasive). Maybe some sheepoo spraying as well. I was taught to roll a cast snapper as much as you can to prevent from a bad cut or crushing it before snapping it. If its rotten as eggs, snap it, then finish off with Sawzall. Good question, I'd like to hear other opinions as well.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We use snap cutter attachment for the ridgid press tool. Only use grinder on special occasions.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

When there's no second chances like a hard to reach spot or a tight underground tie in- "better use the grinder."


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Grinder with metal cut off wheel


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I like a grinder but holy sweet black baby Jesus....those diablo carbide blades are amazing. Cuts through cast iron at about the same speed as a dull wood blade cuts through a 2x4 and it lasts. Now these blades are carbide grit....they're carbide teeth.

For snap cutters, especially on clay, I got ridgid new snap cutter that use an impact wrench. About perfect and I took the wheeler rex out the truck.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Ridgid 246, grinder, sawzall

Just got my extension from AJ Coleman


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

portable band saw.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Cable saw


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I tried my band saw on cast and it didn't cut for crap!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> I tried my band saw on cast and it didn't cut for crap!


wrong blade.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> We use snap cutter attachment for the ridgid press tool. Only use grinder on special occasions.


That one looks nice but holy crap it's pricy. I was seeing like $500 for the cutter and $1500 for the press tool.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I like a grinder but holy sweet black baby Jesus....those diablo carbide blades are amazing. Cuts through cast iron at about the same speed as a dull wood blade cuts through a 2x4 and it lasts. Now these blades are carbide grit....they're carbide teeth.
> 
> For snap cutters, especially on clay, I got ridgid new snap cutter that use an impact wrench. About perfect and I took the wheeler rex out the truck.


I was able to cut through a car bumper pretty good with a diablo carbide blade, but for some reason it didnt work so well on a 4" cast iron pipe. And that was the first time I'd used it since the bumper.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> wrong blade.:thumbsup:


That's what I figured. I used 24 teeth per inch. Any recommendations?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I also use the press tool, grinder 2nd, no manual chain cutter on truck anymore.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tounces said:


> That one looks nice but holy crap it's pricy. I was seeing like $500 for the cutter and $1500 for the press tool.


 lol 490 for the snap cutter and 3500.00 for the tool. Wasn't the reason for buying the set up but when your that deep in it buying the cutter seemed a no brainier. The cutter snaps so fast I have yet to have a bad cut. The biggest problem I have had is that the small pieces will really fly.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> lol 490 for the snap cutter and 3500.00 for the tool. Wasn't the reason for buying the set up but when your that deep in it buying the cutter seemed a no brainier. The cutter snaps so fast I have yet to have a bad cut. The biggest problem I have had is that the small pieces will really fly.


I was looking at them earlier - there's a few different press tools that work with it, and some of them are on the "cheaper" side. 

Though I have no idea why they can't just make it work with a standard drill....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

compact snap cutter, uses a 1/2 ratchet to tighten the chain, gets into real tight spots, if pipe crushes, then a sawsall...you ever see a grinder blade break apart at 10000 rpm...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We have Ridgid and Reed ratchet cutters. Grinder is a 2nd option.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tounces said:


> I was looking at them earlier - there's a few different press tools that work with it, and some of them are on the "cheaper" side. Though I have no idea why they can't just make it work with a standard drill....


 cutter payed for itself the first job. The labor it saves makes it a profit producing tool. We use grinders only when we have to. I had a grinder buck back and crack me in the chin luckily the gear box hit me instead of the blade. Spit blood for two hours. Safety dictates that when posable always use the tool made for the job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> I tried my band saw on cast and it didn't cut for crap!


You got the blade on backward!!


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

The diamond Sawzall blades work really good & you can get several cuts with one blade.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Milwaukee torch blade for sawzall, diamond blade for grinder. I like the grinder personally; quicker, but can come with a mess. 

A grinder is a tool that demands respect, even when you do, it'll still bite you.

I've been burned too many times with a snapper no matter how much you score the ci... If it doesn't snap it crushes or splinters a crack further than you want. I'll take an extra five minutes to make a clean cut.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > I tried my band saw on cast and it didn't cut for crap!
> ...



Take a package of bandsaw blades and turn them inside out. Put on on the bandsaw and leave it at the cut station. Stand back and wait for a co-worker to try and cut something. Good times!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Snap cutters for new installation

Ratchet for above ground cut in

Grey diamond sawzall blade for underground cut in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

If you're installing new then use the rigid snap cutter with 18 volt impact. If it's existing cast we don't risk a bad cut and always use the new Diablo carbide blades. It'll cut 4" cast like butter for about 5 cuts then we swap them for new ones. Well worth the blade price in my opinion.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Wear eye and a filtered breathing apparatus if using the grinder or saw blade. The dust/debris emitted isnt good for human lungs.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Is the Diablo blade better then the Lenox grey cast iron blade? The Diablo blade you all keep referring to is a sawzall blade right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Keep your carbide and diamond blades from getting too hot and they will last ten times longer. 

I will say, no matter how cool you keep them, they never cut as good as the first time.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

So which is really more ideal for CI? Diablo Carbide Blade, or Diamond Blade? I'm hearing like 5 cuts tops for both, but I know the Diamond blade is like $5 more expensive.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

The carbide blade is way faster


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

PPRI said:


> The carbide blade is way faster


I've always had the opposite experience, diamond blade cuts faster. Two minutes to cut through 4" CI. I use the Lennox diamond blade, haven't tried the Milwaukee diamond blade.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

If yur doin new cast iron work then a snap cutter is the way to go. If yur doin service and repair DO YOURSELF A FAVOR and grab some DIABLO carbide tipped sawzall blades. Believe me when I tell you I do not think anything comes close to the overall ease and safety of utilizing this blade with a sawzall. I use my dewalt 20volt sawzall and cut through cast iron like butter. Made a cut a few weeks back on a C.I. clean out riser..had 1 light on my battery and cut through the 4" C.I. Cleanly in about 8-10 seconds


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I really think if someone is saying the Diablo carbide blades don't work well they've never tried them. They cut through cast iron about as fast and straight as the Milwaukee torch through c900


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This guy got lucky


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> This guy got lucky


I've seen this pic before and I think it's fake. Those glasses will crack when hit hard enough....not allow something to pierce cleanly.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I've seen this pic before and I think it's fake. Those glasses will crack when hit hard enough....not allow something to pierce cleanly.


I agree, GJ.. let's see some pictures without any goggle. ...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

If I'm running much cast at all then I'm using a chop saw to cut my cast iron,cuts it clean and you can grind with it if needed,much better than any chain cutters,but for service work I use the wheeler Rex ratchet chain cutters or a grinder with the thin cutting blades


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

sparky said:


> If I'm running much cast at all then I'm using a chop saw to cut my cast iron,cuts it clean and you can grind with it if needed,much better than any chain cutters,but for service work I use the wheeler Rex ratchet chain cutters or a grinder with the thin cutting blades


As a bonus, you get to pick CI dust out of your nose for days.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> As a bonus, you get to pick CI dust out of your nose for days.


I love the smell of cast iron dust in the morning,smells like.....victory:laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm tellin y'all. I spent a large portion of last night cutting out underground cast with my Diablo carbide blade and dewalt 20volt....suuuper easy


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chisel and hammer like the old timers had to do.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

New installation I prefer to use a chop saw


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Kleinfelterj said:


> New installation I prefer to use a chop saw


 one note on chop saw make sure your not near a window.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> one note on chop saw make sure your not near a window.


Dude, the carpenters at this mad expensive job this winter were using a grinder near an italian window, guess how fast the hotspot splintered that 18"x24" pane? lolz

Last week a different carpenters helper threw an 8' 2x4 off a roof and hit one of our guys on the head, luckily not concussed.

And no, those glasses shouldn't shatter, it's called "PLASTIC" because it is plastic. If your glasses are that brittle they need to be replaced. Once a year seems good. Besides, that thin disk didn't have as much inertia as you might think, I have had them blow up on me once before, got lucky, was wearing a sweatshirt and it hit my upper arm.

I will have to try the diablo blades, we use lenox, they last like 4 cuts max, maybe a hair longer if you cool them. The best sawzall blades I have ever used for metal other than cast was "Ivy Classic" brand. We were cutting 3/4" section bolts, was taking like one blade per(2 dewalt, 2 lenox, 18tpi bimetal) so I ran and bought 5 of them, One blade did 4 bolts!

Safety is important. I wear my glasses. That said I won't mention how I cut transite....lolz


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We just got the ridgid propress chain cutter, I will report on how well it works if I get to use it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

skoronesa said:


> We just got the ridgid propress chain cutter, I will report on how well it works if I get to use it.


 you won't go back. It's a lot faster.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

In the past on 4" cast i would use a carbon blade to cut just through the pipe. Once i penetrated it i used a new long bi metal wood blade to go almost all the way through then put the carbon blade on for a clean finish... once them teeth catch the little hole you make with the carbon blade,it goes through like butter.. did it back in 2008 alot but it seems sawzall blades have made a drastic decline in quality so it may not work as well.😐. Lennox blades from 10 years back were WAY better..


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

That doesn't surprise me. Everything these days is just made in a way so that they can sell more of it. Planned obsolescence BS.


----------



## kwikproplumb (May 27, 2016)

Yes, you should use grinder .. In my opinion too


----------

